# Vancouver Island



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

New series on Victoria Island. Here are a few samples from _Victoria - Johnson Street and the Wharf_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's *Victoria - The views along the wharf*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from the shots in today's _Fun Photo Friday - Victoria Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Victoria - The Strait of Juan de Fuca_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's _Victoria - Continuing on the Juan de Fuca Strait_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from *Fun Photo Friday - Victoria Favorites 2*:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice series of one of the many places I've yet to visit....


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

So glad you enjoyed the photos, Hooded Claw.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Been out of the country for a while, but here are the end posts that West Coast cruise with _The End of the Cruise - Vancouver, B.C._; _Continuing our Hop-On/Hop-Off Tour of Vancouver_; and _Fun Photo Friday - Vancouver Favorites_.

Sample shots:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like building reflections! See the opening of North by Northwest...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I like building reflections! See the opening of North by Northwest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that opening sequence. And, yes, I love composing reflective shots. Did a whole blog article on it.


----------

